# Minimalist lighting on a dime.



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

My wife did a really nice job on decorating for Christmas this year. Not too much and not too little and I noticed the light over the table was outdated and no longer fit in. So I started looking in Houzz and after about 2000 photos this is what I came up with. It's along the minimalist line of lighting with a slant toward retro.









I've got about $15 in the sockets and $10 in wire. The shades are drilled out glass bowls from a cheap pottery store $3 a piece. This was thrown together in a short evening.








Al


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

It is a nice THROW TOGETHER!!


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Does it meet all electrical and fire code regs Al? I'm Canada we have very strict ones for obvious safety reasons. =Better!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Redrox007 said:


> Does it meet all electrical and fire code regs Al? I'm Canada we have very strict ones for obvious safety reasons. =Better!


In my southern home they have inspector for speaker wire and up. Because the work ethic stinks there. In my northern home there are only inspections on a well and septic. So there is no loss of liberty. 

Did you have a comment about the light?

Al


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That looks great Al! Ive always had bad luck trying to drill through glass. What was your approach on drilling the bowls?

Again really nice.


----------



## rubberduck (Jun 24, 2014)

Chamfer said:


> That looks great Al! Ive always had bad luck trying to drill through glass. What was your approach on drilling the bowls?
> 
> Again really nice.


Exactly +1. I think the light looks fantastic !!!!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> That looks great Al! Ive always had bad luck trying to drill through glass. What was your approach on drilling the bowls?
> 
> Again really nice.


I used a diamond hole saw 1 3/8" found at the blue box store in a drill press with a dab of water. Works quite well.

Thanks for the kind words.

Al


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I always like brass and glass, that does look good, I would not have thought about drilling the bowls.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Those bulbs really work well too! They almost have a Tesla feel to them


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I always like brass and glass, that does look good, I would not have thought about drilling the bowls.


The guy at the box store talked me into it. Now the shades are only limited to what I can find in groups of three. The wife is thrilled.

Thanks

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

arvanlaar said:


> Those bulbs really work well too! They almost have a Tesla feel to them


Well they are calling them Edison bulbs. There are a number of styles and shapes out now. Tesla is always over looked, isn't he.

BTW hope the green goons don't step in and have them banned anytime soon

Al


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

How much were the edison bulbs? I was looking at them a while back and they were pricey with shorter life spans.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

gideon said:


> How much were the edison bulbs? I was looking at them a while back and they were pricey with shorter life spans.


Sorry I left that out. These were almost $7 a piece. They range between $5 and $10.

Al


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## goodgal (Jan 3, 2015)

very classy looking!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

goodgal said:


> very classy looking!


Thanks. My wife is planing to use different shades for the seasons and holidays.

Al


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> In my southern home they have inspector for speaker wire and up. Because the work ethic stinks there. In my northern home there are only inspections on a well and septic. So there is no loss of liberty.
> 
> Did you have a comment about the light?
> 
> Al


It was a valid question, people come here for advice and ideas, you show what appears to be heavy glass bowls suspended by lamp cords connected to a wooden electrical box cover.

Depending on how this is done it could be very dangerous and against code or if done properly there is nothing to worry about.

The least you could have done is addressed his concerns and perhaps prevented someone else from making a drastic mistake.

By the way the fixture looks very nice.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

It does look nice, but would NOT pass code in many areas, IF IT IS LIKE IT APPEARS, SUSPENDED BY ELECTRIC CORDS, and the ceiling plate is wood without a metal box covering.

Nothing personal, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FrankC said:


> It was a valid question, people come here for advice and ideas, you show what appears to be heavy glass bowls suspended by lamp cords connected to a wooden electrical box cover.
> 
> Depending on how this is done it could be very dangerous and against code or if done properly there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks. We just love it. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> It does look nice, but would NOT pass code in many areas, IF IT IS LIKE IT APPEARS, SUSPENDED BY ELECTRIC CORDS, and the ceiling plate is wood without a metal box covering.
> 
> Nothing personal,
> 
> Dale in Indy


Best off if you google search Edison lights. Then click images.

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Best off if you google search Edison lights. Then click images.
> 
> Al



First off...it looks cool. Good work. 

Second, just because they're on Google images doesn't mean it would pass an inspection. I had a two bulb florescent light fixture with a factory installed cord that passed through the end without a strain relief. It came this way from the factory 20 years ago when my dad bought them. The cords knotted inside, and I still had the install sheet showing that. The electrical inspector made me replace the fixture before he'd sign off on my permit. It was UL listed, and still didn't pass a code inspection. I think the point was in many places that might not meet code.


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Excellent idea, I like it!!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> First off...it looks cool. Good work.
> 
> Second, just because they're on Google images doesn't mean it would pass an inspection. I had a two bulb florescent light fixture with a factory installed cord that passed through the end without a strain relief. It came this way from the factory 20 years ago when my dad bought them. The cords knotted inside, and I still had the install sheet showing that. The electrical inspector made me replace the fixture before he'd sign off on my permit. It was UL listed, and still didn't pass a code inspection. I think the point was in many places that might not meet code.


I fight the good fight against loss of liberty every day. In the third largest county in Indiana there are no inspections that take away such. it's a great place to live.

thanks for the kind words

Al


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

HEY, not saying you will get in code trouble, but until I see what OTHER than electric wire is holding the three heavy globes, then the possibility of burning YOUR home down should be a concern.

DON'T take my comments as a personal attach, I happen to be a knowledgable guy, in fact operate a small business "SPOUSES WORKING ON HOUSES", and tomorrow will be hanging a dining room light and shade, and the electric wires are within a braided reinforced flexible cord. The weight will be on the braided outer cord.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> HEY, not saying you will get in code trouble, but until I see what OTHER than electric wire is holding the three heavy globes, then the possibility of burning YOUR home down should be a concern.
> 
> DON'T take my comments as a personal attach, I happen to be a knowledgable guy, in fact operate a small business "SPOUSES WORKING ON HOUSES", and tomorrow will be hanging a dining room light and shade, and the electric wires are within a braided reinforced flexible cord. The weight will be on the braided outer cord.
> 
> Dale in Indy


Clearly they are made just like the store bought versions. Many hang on the wire just like this one does. The correct strain relief is used. The j box cover is also to code. The sockets are also the correct model for this application. All this was mapped out by the company's that I bought the components from. 

You must not have done much research on this style of lighting. Their even sold in the box stores. Your being petty and it's not really doing the forum any good to post with conjecture. 

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A number of the store versions I've seen do have either reinforced cable, or steel cables run in conjunction with the electrical cable. 

Can't say I've seen them all obviously, but I have seen a few that were built that way. 

What do you have behind the wood plate on the ceiling covering the box?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm amazed at how many members here love to bust my butt on every thread I post. Probably going to be my last post on something I build. For those of you who have replied in kind, thank you. 

As for the other kind you can slide over to my shop and kiss my back saw.

Gees

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a lesson on electricals*

Easy there Al, you apparently have not learned the consequences of posting anything electrical on a woodworking forum. Here's the basics:
Don't ask an electrical question.
Don't ask for electrical advice.
Don't post a project that has an electrical cord or is wired into an electrical box.
Don't expect any "praise" for your projects regardless of the subject, you are only opening yourself to criticism, the opposite of compliments.
Be aware of the word but. "I like it, but......"
Every woodworker is an electrical "expert" and will have an different opinion, no matter the question.

The final rule of forum posting:
If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything. It's better to remain silent and be "assumed" stupid, than open your mouth and firmly establish you are a fool. JMO.

BTW, if you want to burn down your own house, who's business is it anyway? No implication of quality or workmanship, or electrical standards, just the basic question. :blink:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well piss on the lot of them. Not going to have my projects to kick around anymore. 

BTW it was posted in the Showcase section. Didn't these guys mothers teach them manors? 

Have a nice day


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al, you want a bunch of praise, but when some one brings up a concern that could be potentially dangerous all you can do is complain?? How about considering someone might know something you don't for a change.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Time for a peace treaty, 

Al, you have contributed to the site, no need to take your ball and run home, stick with it, it ain't all that bad. 

I didn't go at you personally, just had some construction questions, that's not highjacking ones thread.

Dale in Indy


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess as the saying goes you can "lead, follow or get out of the way!"


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Al, you want a bunch of praise, but when some one brings up a concern that could be potentially dangerous all you can do is complain?? How about considering someone might know something you don't for a change.


Wow Ryan. Want to take a look at the posts you leave on my threads. By now it would be safe to say your ax is quite sharp. The last thing I'm looking for is a bunch of praise. But the thread is in the Showcase section. Any descent person would think it through and put it into context. I've never made a negative comment on someones Showcase thread, it's just not done. That person knowing something isn't Ryan Robo Post. 

One of the anal pores here even posted a negative post on my classified ad. Telling all not to buy. You folks are lacking in the social graces that were a given when I was raised.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> Time for a peace treaty,
> 
> Al, you have contributed to the site, no need to take your ball and run home, stick with it, it ain't all that bad.
> 
> ...


Ok I tried to keep this on a PM level with you but what the deuce! Try reading the first posts that already covered the issues you were hell bent to post. You don't know what you talking about and didn't point to a single code address. You did say something nice but it was negated by the following word "but". Look around at the lighting stores and box stores. These lights are quite popular and are made in the same fashion as this one. I know the Google search you did produced over a hundred lights just like this one. 

Pardon my saying so but get off my back and get educated before you stomp on a very nice well thought out project that was worked out by the two electrical supply stores. Try thinking outside of the box.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Wow Ryan. Want to take a look at the posts you leave on my threads. By now it would be safe to say your ax is quite sharp. The last thing I'm looking for is a bunch of praise. But the thread is in the Showcase section. Any descent person would think it through and put it into context. I've never made a negative comment on someones Showcase thread, it's just not done. That person knowing something isn't Ryan Robo Post.
> 
> One of the anal pores here even posted a negative post on my classified ad. Telling all not to buy. You folks are lacking in the social graces that were a given when I was raised.
> 
> Al




Al, no ones not saying it's not a nice looking lamp, but some are concerned it could become a fire hazard that could kill you....so calm down a second and realize that maybe people were trying to ensure you didn't burn your house down. 

Like it or not, codes exist for a reason and concern about safety wasn't personal.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FrankC said:


> I guess as the saying goes you can "lead, follow or get out of the way!"


????


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> Time for a peace treaty,
> 
> Al, you have contributed to the site, no need to take your ball and run home, stick with it, it ain't all that bad.
> 
> ...





Dale this is my forum too. I have been posting here for a few years. And when half these JACKWAGONS jumped ship because they were bothered by a few ads. I was still here promoting the site and working to keep it together with the rest of the guys that hung in here. I will be apart of this site for a long time. Just posting less cool stuff. Thanks.

Everyone here should also realize new members have a hard time posting here due to the negative and unwarranted posts. 

Al B Thayer


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al, half of your posts are negative. Wanna count the number of posts with your pet term "crapsman" in them???


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Al, no ones not saying it's not a nice looking lamp, but some are concerned it could become a fire hazard that could kill you....so calm down a second and realize that maybe people were trying to ensure you didn't burn your house down.
> 
> Like it or not, codes exist for a reason and concern about safety wasn't personal.


That has been covered at length. Please ignore me and be a sport.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Al, half of your posts are negative. Wanna count the number of posts with your pet term "crapsman" in them???


Yes I do. Your out of you league here kid. We're talking about posting in the Showcase section on something that was Showcased. Not a pressed metal tool sold next to the bras and panties.

Al

Friends don't let friends use pressed metal tools sold in clothing stores.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> That has been covered at length. Please ignore me and be a sport.
> 
> Al



No....I won't you can't take anyone's opinion other than yours as fact. The forums are all about discussions...be open to them.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> No....I won't you can't take anyone's opinion other than yours as fact. The forums are all about discussions...be open to them.


Your barking up the wrong tree here. Thanks for your kind posts. Now put up or shut up. Too bad you don't get it. There's a lot you could learn If you didn't play the robo post all the time.

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Your barking up the wrong tree here. Thanks for your kind posts. Now put up or shut up. Too bad you don't get it. There's a lot you could learn If you didn't play the robo post all the time.
> 
> Al





What should I put up? And I've learned plenty....you seem unwilling to consider any other points of view.


----------

